

The Future of Ideas is now Free - nreece
http://lessig.org/blog/2008/01/the_future_of_ideas_is_now_fre_1.html

======
Tichy
Sounds good - I read parts of the first chapter, about the filmmaker, and it
is very scary. I knew about those issues, but somehow hadn't thought that it
would be so bad. If you think about it, in fact most of what we do today is
already illegal, like publishing photos on Flickr. There could be part of a
building visible in the background that is copyrighted... I remember a case in
germany were an artist sued a city for publishing photographs of a sculpture
that had actually been funded by the city.

Makes me wish to strive for a "creative commons" lifestyle. I don't even want
to listen to unfree music anymore, or watch unfree films, or read unfree
books. I would like my government to pass a law that whoever wants to build a
building in my city has to put it under the creative commons license so that
people my photograph it freely. And so on... (Thereby, if a filmmaker ever
wanted to make a movie about my life, they should have no problems doing so
;-) )

Yes, artists have to live somehow, but human society also builds on the free
flow of thoughts. The only irony about copyright laws being perhaps that now
finally capitalism will stiffle free thought in the same way that communism
did, thereby losing it's evolutionary advantage.

------
ivankirigin
Here it is: <http://lessig.extf.net/thefutureofideas/download-pdf>

------
thomasfl
If you're into podcasts, then there is a good introduction to the topic in
this presentation <http://tiny.cc/lessigmp3>

